# penn 350 levelline



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

anybody have a penn350 levelline i could buy good or for parts they quit making them in 1997 i have 2 one worked fine last yr picked it up this yr they say spool bent, cany buy parts


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

You could Try ebay, http://shop.ebay.com/sis.html?_nkw=PENN+LEVELINE+350+VINTAGE+SALTWATER+FISHING+REEL+1+NR


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

What parts do you need? I have plenty of parts.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*350 penn*

spools


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://sportinggoods-stores.com/penn-350.html


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

How many spools do you need? I have 2 complete working reels, 2 or 3 spools, and a good handfull of all the other parts.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*re parts*

end of months id like to get the 2 spools and maybe 2 reels, send me a contact please


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I need someone to work on my reels after tom passed away also


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

I can work on reels too. Any parts needed just let me know I have Penn, shimano, etc. Email me at [email protected] my name is Bryant


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

I can work on penn reels


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

20SSS after reading your post I went out and looked at some of my old gear that I kept and sure enough there was an old 350 on a short Shakesphere rod. I took it to Half Hitch today and dropped it off so they could go over the reel and put some new guides on the rod. Next year I'll find out if it will still catch a snapper. On the plus side I found out that some of the bamboo fly rods that I didn't give away have value. Never would have found out if it wasn't for your post. Thanks.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

20 SSS I can't send an email with pics on here so I just dug out this old post so I can show you what Half Hitch did for the last surviving rods from fishing with my dad as a kid. I gave all the old gear away to other people who could use it, now I'm glad I kept at least this one with a couple fly rods.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kim said:


> 20 SSS I can't send an email with pics on here so I just dug out this old post so I can show you what Half Hitch did for the last surviving rods from fishing with my dad as a kid. I gave all the old gear away to other people who could use it, now I'm glad I kept at least this one with a couple fly rods.



Wow, that is beautiful.


----------

